# Normal stool but soft at the end



## Jodalina (Nov 4, 2012)

Over the past few months my cat was unofficially diagnosed with IBD. His last episode of vomiting, he also had diarrhea which NEVER happens. I took him to the Vet and everything was cleared up with metronidazole. 

He was eating Blue Wildness dry (doesn't care for wet food at all, tried many times) but I decided to try to switch him to Natural Balance LID Duck & Pea after his last episode. I know this is TMI, and I'm not witnessing this when it's actually happening....but it's like he'll poop out normal looking poop, and then it's really soft at the end and forms into a patty. 

I don't get it. :| Maybe his body is still getting used to his new food? We started the switch Jan 25th, and it was a very slow transition (around 10 days), so he hasn't been on the new stuff for very long. Should I give it more time to see if his stools will firm up more?


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

one of my cats does that occasionally, usually if he eats sub-par food, which i have tried to eliminate. so i know what you mean.

you might want to try him on some digestive enzymes for cats, those antibiotics can kill off necessary intestinal flora as well as the bad stuff.


----------



## Jodalina (Nov 4, 2012)

Is that something I can buy from Petsmart?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i would imagine so. i've never actually bought any but i've been looking at some. prozyme is pretty expensive, and there's one called dr. goodpet's probiotics and it's about half the price.

if you can't get it at petsmart, you can order it from amazon.


----------



## Jodalina (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay thanks for the help! I'm going to do a little researching later. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jodalina (Nov 4, 2012)

I think I'm going to try the Fortiflora from Amazon, it got awesome reviews. And, I did a little search here and it seems to be a favorite as well!


----------

